# Colorado breeders



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

After having a dog that was bred poorly, can anyone recommend a reputable breeder in Colorado? I have talked to a few breeders about a puppy and this place German Shepherd Puppies Colorado | German Shepherd Dog Breeders | fivepeaksgsd.com has a male puppy I am gaga over but I know nothing about the breeder. 

The woman who owns it seems very nice, but so was the last breeder I bought a dog from. I don't want to spend 2200 for a pet, her prices seem reasonable to me.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Vito is gorgeous! I do not know anything about german showlines, and I do not understand german showline bloodlines or titles so I am no help there sorry! There are many people on here that have tons of knowledge, I am sure they can help. Good luck!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

VyprachtickyIngeCO303-422-6108 [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected] Bear's[/EMAIL] breeder/owner's email.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

When last june we were looking for a puppy we started looking at all the local breeders here in Colroado. Including visiting Five Peaks we did not walk away impressed enough to buy. So if you could tell me a little bit about what you want in a pup and which lines you are looking at I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

I am looking for a family dog, one that is not hyper and has a good temperment. I prefer black and red or the black and tans with the saddle. Maybe because thats what I am used to. I like the plush coat over the smooth and long hair and I like shepherds with big heads vs the skinny heads I see on some GSD'ds.

I am not real picky, I don't show dogs or breed them. Just want a loyal companion who also happens to be handsome.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

When I get a chance I will pass along via pm a couple of breeder names


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think the price is a tad high for pups from parents who are not titled. That is the price range (1600) of pups from titled parents IMO....When first generation has no titles, that is the top of the slippery slope ending in back yard breeding...


Just an observation...

Lee


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

I was looking at the pup that was 1200, but she said she would sell him to me for 1000. I thought it was kind of high but he is so cute and love his coat and markings. But I do want to make a wise choice and not blindly follow my heart.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmmm. I'd ask about her experience actually working dogs. It seems like that dogs with titles were imported with them already attached and she doesn't work them herself. Could be wrong, though, so I'd ask directly. 

Would also wonder about lack of titles are more the norm than the exception.


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

So you think she is charging too much? The puppy I want she said he had giardia and treating him for it before she could sell him. he is the puppy from Vito and Isa. She was asking 1200, but said she could sell him to me for 1000.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would look for the best dog for you and not a deal. If you would have bought the dog anyway, then pursue it but I would not buy a dog just for the discount.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

** Please, anything negative must be sent by PM. Thank you. ADMIN**


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I don't buy puppies everyday, it's like once every 10 years so I am no expert. Maybe I need to slow down and research more.

But this puppy is so cute, he will be hard for me to walk away from but I'll wait.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

How does your husband feel about getting a new pup, in his current situation?

Might be a good idea to wait until you are done grieving?


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

WildCherry, I sent you a PM.


----------

